# C++ book for reference+advanced topics



## nims11 (May 30, 2011)

i want to buy a C++ book. i am pretty comfortable with C++. i didnt follow any proper book while learning it. i upgraded to C++ from my preexisting C knowledge in addition to few things i learned from sumita arora which i had to buy for school purpose. now that my school is over, i want to upgrade my existing C++ knowledge with advaced topics like vectors, STL, advanced OOP, etc. which book should i go for both reference purpose of what i already know and for learning advanced stuffs about C++?

what about complete reference or lafore?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2011)

Thinking in C++. And it's free download.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

what if i want to buy a paper book as i am not comfortable with ebooks? i will spend some time with the downloaded version of "thinking in C++" and if i find it good, will buy its hard copy.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2011)

^^You can buy that book also.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

nims11 said:


> what if i want to buy a paper book as i am not comfortable with ebooks? i will spend some time with the downloaded version of "thinking in C++" and if i find it good, will buy its hard copy.



Flipkart.com: Thinking In C++ Vol 1: Bruce Eckel (9788131706619)

It's readily available in bookstores as well. At least I have noticed it in bookstores.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

Amazon.com: C++ Programming Language (3rd Edition) By Bjarne Stroustrup


----------

